# crusty, skab-like skin



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

*Hi everyone! 
Im am old memeber of the site and ive been MIA because of my busy schedule. anyhoo...
lately ive noticed crusty, skab-like patches of skin on peaches's boby. she has also been scratchn alot lately. she doesnt have fleas so i dont know what could be causing it. does anyone know what it may be and what I can do about it. my poor baby needs help!*


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

HI, nice to see you!

It could be allergies, it could also be a fungal or bacterial skin infection, or a parasite. 

It's obviously causing her discomfort, I would take her to the vet. She might at the very least need a medicated shampoo. 

Good luck!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> HI, nice to see you!
> 
> It could be allergies, it could also be a fungal or bacterial skin infection, or a parasite.
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi, so sorry to hear about your baby!
My Chow had a similar condition & when I brought her to the vet she took a skin sample & determined it was an infection. We put her on an antibiotic. I did take about 10 days to clear up but, now her coat looks great & her skin isn't itchy.

Good luck!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

how is peaches doing?? any updates?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Hi, so sorry to hear about your baby!
> My Chow had a similar condition & when I brought her to the vet she took a skin sample & determined it was an infection. We put her on an antibiotic. I did take about 10 days to clear up but, now her coat looks great & her skin isn't itchy.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


 same for Sparkey, but 10 days after the antibiotic they come back







benedryl is not working either so we have to go to vet again.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Aww!







Poor little Sparkey!
It was horrible with Zulu. I started gettting myself all freaked out investigating online. I was sure she had "mange". 
The vet did the skin test just to calm me down. Turns out it was just an infection.
Maybe Sparkey just needs another round of antibiotic?
-Lisa


----------

